# A couple days in the life of a mostly pro freelancer



## remylebeau (Mar 3, 2014)

Hey All,

If any aspiring photographers are interested I wrote a blog post detailing last few days of my life freelancing. I incorporated my business and started about 2 years ago so I'm relatively new to the industry. It's been growing slowly, I'm usually not doing the work I want to do, but the income is becoming more stable.

I was actually a traditional animation student years ago with a bachelors of applied arts, but I ended up in middle management for an international logistics company. I had a nervous break down and burned out in late 2011 and decided if I was going to work that hard, I should be doing it for myself. I actually was going to start a software company developing apps, but I randomly picked up a used Sony a200 in Kijiji. And when I started shooting it felt almost like therapy, I really felt better about things and it brought me back to my art roots. 

So late 2012 I decided to put my resources and efforts into starting a photography business.

I started the blog initially to give me a reason to shoot personal stuff, if I had an outlet to share I'd feel more inclined to shoot. Lately it's been more of a journal to log how things have been progressing on the creative and business side. I guess I wrote this entry to share with others a little insight on how it's been for me 2 years into the business.


----------



## bribrius (Mar 3, 2014)

I read some of it on the first page. doesn't really sound too fun, but easy enough I suppose. More dreamers should read your blog so they get a idea that climbing around in cars in the cold and running from place to place takes some of the romance out of their career vision.


----------



## KmH (Mar 7, 2014)

I clicked on the site link, and as soon as the music started and there was no immediately obvious way to turn it off - I left the web page.
Lots of other people will do the exact same thing.

If however the music were an option people could turn on once on the web site you would lose those people that for various reasons don't wan to listen to the music.

I clicked on the blog link and only saw a message about the 2014 upgrade of your blog rather than any blog articles and no immediately obvious link to any blog articles, so i immediately left that web site too.

Good luck with your photography business. :thumbup:


----------

